# Skid steer or compact tractor?



## Gearhead660 (Jan 31, 2020)

I have an older skid steer and looking to upgrade.  Torn between getting a newer skid steer or tractor.  I do lots of loading, pushing and such so a bucket is a must.   What do you have/prefer and why?


----------



## salecker (Jan 31, 2020)

Buy a tractor keep the skid steer...
Next


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 31, 2020)

salecker said:


> Buy a tractor keep the skid steer...
> Next


Then I have to come with justification for needing a tractor and skidder...let me know if you have an iron clad one!


----------



## Dataman (Jan 31, 2020)

Next door has Skid Steer with Bucket.  He takes hours and hours to do snow removal.  I run twice down our driveway (1000ft) and done in 30 min.   We also have bucket on front.  3 Point is very useful.   We have plow, 6ft rake, 2 place bottom plow for Fire Break and Portable SAM for Annoying Overflights (just kidding).    I have Tons more room for snow removal vs pushing it off driveway.   Have to be snow from hell to not have room to throw it 25-30ft.


----------



## JimBear (Jan 31, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Then I have to come with justification for needing a tractor and skidder...let me know if you have an iron clad one!


Put a 3pt mower or garden tiller on it. Easier to move the splitter around with it. The skid steer will be safer handling firewood & pushing snow with. The skid steerr has depreciated out,  both are tax deductible. Be creative, embellish a little if you need to. Lol


----------



## Jazzberry (Jan 31, 2020)

I saw a skid steer with a snowblower clamped on the bucket but hooked up to the hydraulics. It was crazy fast. Crazy maneuverable. If I was gonna do snowplowing for a living or part time job that would be my easy choice for a similar setup.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Jan 31, 2020)

We have a Kubota BX2350.  I like it a lot.

I use the loader (with a bucket extension from BXpanded) for firewood hauling when I'm too lazy to sled it out of the woods, along with a carry-all on the three-point.  For snow removal, the loader and a back blade.  In summer, 60" mid mount mower on the lawn, and the loader for mucking out the barn, turning the compost pile, hauling mulch and wood chips, and hauling slash.  I have a ball mount for the three point for moving our 16' flatbed trailer more precisely than using the pickup (like backing it into the garage).

The loader only lifts 600 lbs max, and that only safely with the ballast box on the three point -- this is the biggest shortcoming vs a skid steer, I think.  I'd like to spear bales with it, but it can't lift them.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 31, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> We have a Kubota BX2350.  I like it a lot...
> The loader only lifts 600 lbs max, and that only safely with the ballast box on the three point -- this is the biggest shortcoming vs a skid steer, I think.


If I can be a jerk and paraphrase what you just said, it’s “my tractor is too small, and that’s why skid steers are better than tractors.”  

I’ve never owned a skid steer, so I can’t offer a fair comparison.  But I can’t imagine preferring one over a tractor for typical homeowner / landowner chores.  The implements for tractors are simpler, cheaper, and very available.  I have a quick-change front-end loader with an HD bucket, a plow that goes on the quick-change loader, a 3-point snowblower, a 3-point seed and fertilizer spreader, a 3-point plug aerator, another tow-behind plug aerator, a 3-point rotary mower, a 3-point boom sprayer, two walnut harvesters (one push frame, one tow-behind) and probably a few other implements I can’t remember at the moment.  Heck, my prior tractor even had a belly mower, and I had the mid-PTO and required hydraulics installed on this machine for the same, even though I’m not using it for mowing right now.  I can’t imagine doing all of these tasks with a skid steer, it appears to be just a dedicated loader machine, with respect to most chores I have around here.  They’re also hell on your lawn.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Jan 31, 2020)

Ashful said:


> If I can be a jerk and paraphrase what you just said, it’s “my tractor is too small, and that’s why skid steers are better than tractors.”



I think a more accurate paraphrase would be "Holy cow, I can do so many things with this awesome machine and all the implements!  There's merely one thing it can't do, but if a person wanted to move mountains, they'd get a dedicated mountain-mover."


----------



## Bad LP (Feb 1, 2020)

Two totally different animals. Without a high flow kit and tracks I wouldn’t think about a skid steer. 
JD 4720 was my choice. 56 PTO HP. Loader, Cab, 84” inverted snow blower. 72” rotary cutter, forks and logging winch. 
3 pt attachments are less money and plentiful on the used market that are not all beat to hell.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 1, 2020)

Sometimes a tractor is too long/big to some things that a skid steer can do.(Turn in it's own footprint)


----------



## salecker (Feb 1, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> Then I have to come with justification for needing a tractor and skidder...let me know if you have an iron clad one!


Ironclad...
I am a guy and i need them both Arh Arh Arh (in Tim the Tool Man's voice)
You only live once
The right tool for the job
For the lady's if that is the issue..
How many_______ (purses,shoes,jewlerys,ect) do you have?
It dosn't mater how you try you will not enjoy any of your hard earned money once they start throwing dirt on your grave.I used to work hard long hours for my family. Last spring May 31st they got in a car and left. Basically the reason i worked hard and saved money was for family.Now it's just me and if i want something that is going to put a smile on my face,i am going to get it.


----------



## Bad LP (Feb 1, 2020)

salecker said:


> Ironclad...
> I am a guy and i need them both Arh Arh Arh (in Tim the Tool Man's voice)
> You only live once
> The right tool for the job
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Archer39 (Feb 1, 2020)

If your primary use is ground engagement work and moving heavy objects get a skid steer. If you need a machine that can do  multiple things at a reasonable price get a tractor. Skid steer attachments can be expensive.

if you do go the tractor route and plan on doing any serious work get a one with a minimum 40 hp. Any less and you will be regretting your decision if you use if for any major work.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Feb 2, 2020)

They both have there place. It all depends on what you are going to use it for. Are you interested in a track or wheel machine? Makes all the difference offroad when wet. Mud and wheel skidsteer dont work. Tracks are an almost must for that. You could keep your skidsteer and get a set of metal tracks that go over the tires and also get a tractor as well. Attachments are endless for a skidsteer. If you get a tractor with front end loader and it has the skidsteer quick attach, you can use the attachments on both. Our farm has been throwing around the idea of getting a skidsteer, but we have 3 tractors with front end loaders. I am fortunate for having the tractors we do. Makes cutting wood pretty good. I myself would like to have a mini excavator. I have used one to cut wood and also split it. The place I used to work, the owner wanted me to make a wood splitter for it. So I did and all I can say is worked awesome.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 2, 2020)

Archer39 said:


> If your primary use is ground engagement work and moving heavy objects get a skid steer.


Could you elaborate on this?  I’ve never seen anyone pull a plow, disc, middle buster, or aerator with a skid steer.

I think skidsteers are great as an FEL, if you don’t mind tearing the hell out of whatever lawn or other surface you’re working on.  They’re also better for running large augers, if you’re planting posts or many trees (I’ve planted 110+ large trees on this lot in the last five years), due to typically larger hydraulic pump volume.  But for nearly every other chore a homeowner or landowner will ever do, the tractor is better, cheaper, and more versatile.  Esp if you’re going 40hp+ HST, then even pump capacity becomes almost a non-issue.

Around here, you can pick up tractor implements in great shape used, from many larger homeowners who might have only used them a few times per year.  Typically any skid steer (SSQA) implements are beat completely to hell, and often still manage to sell quicker than you can get to them.  In fact, I just picked up another completely unused 60” plug aerator yesterday, on the cheap, paint isn’t even off the tines!


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 2, 2020)

You all may have me leaning towards a tractor.  Current skid steer doesn't have aux hydro and i want to get attachments to do tasks.  Main reason for the want to upgrade. 
Been looking at the offerings of compact tractors, handful of brands but they all seem to look the same, just different colors.   Same company making different brands?   Any to steer clear of?


----------



## Kiotick4010 (Feb 3, 2020)

I had a John Deere wheeled skid steer for ten years.  Great, useful machine with the exception that it didn’t work well near the lake or in the soft sand.  Also, being an open front cab, and having a regular construction bucket and foot controls, it wasn’t great for snow removal, as snow dumped accidentally into the foot well froze the pedals.

Traded it in for a 40 hp compact tractor with a front mounted blower and cab.

Great for snow removal, and works a little better by th lane,  ut inferior to the skid for dirt work, firewood, and moving logs or pallets.

I ended up buying a tracked skid steer (CTL), and find it Superior to the tractor for everything except driving long distances.

Snow blowers are available for the CTL as are bush hogs, and visibility for fork work is superb.

I am considering selling my tractor.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 3, 2020)

can't you rent skid steer attachments ?


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m fortunate to live next to family that has both. A bobcat753? Has wheels but now sports bolt on tracks with rubber pads. Also have a newer new holland tractor with loader. The new Holland is smaller bucket can lift 700. Lbs. 
    If I was the one purchasing either I’d go for tractor.   It can do 85% I need to do. Light grading, spreading material. Of course moving firewood. 
  The skid steer can do all this too plus with the pallet forks lift pallets of firewood. As stated the skid steer really rips up everything it goes over even if just going straight. The tractor can drive over the lawn and turn without much damage.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 4, 2020)

Also, if you’re willing to spend skid-steer sort of money, you can buy a tractor that will easily lift pallets on front forks.  If you‘re sticking with smaller/cheaper tractors, then you can still get 3-point forks that will easily lift 1000 lb. or more.


----------



## ben94122 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a tracked skid steer(Cat 259D) that I love.  It doesn't tear up the ground much unless you spin it in place.  My property is all fairly steep, and a conventional tractor would flip over on the sidehills--the wide tracks and low center of gravity on the CTL make it ideal.  I have a plow blade for it and studded the tracks, so I can plow uphill at 10mph; clear the driveway with one pass down then one pass back up, pushing the berm the whole way up.  I also use it to split logs: I have a splitting bit for the auger and can split 20' log lengths by drilling into the side of the log.  Then lift on the auger, buck, and split the rest of the way by hand.  Grapple/forks for moving logs and firewood cages (IBC totes).


----------



## Kiotick4010 (Feb 5, 2020)

My tracked skid steer is pretty easy on the lawn too.  Not as good as the compact tractor, but reasonable.  It takes some practice to control the urge o make tight turns.  Arced turns don’t tear anything up, but sometimes expediency overrules common sense.

Skid steer or CTL is hands down better for fork work.  Visibility is much better, as is lift capability and hydraulic system precision.


----------



## Sawset (Feb 5, 2020)

Most heavy construction,  farming operations, arborists /firewooders and   landscapers, who need to get in get out and move quantities of bulk materials, most around here have a skid steer first.  Tractor loaders work for multipurpose use, loading, pulling, pto work, especially the pulling and pto.  A skid steer has no pto, and generally can't pull.  But it makes jobs go quick if a lot of bucket work is needed.
Tractors are designed to pull and transfer power from the engine (traction engine) with a bucket as an after thought.   A skid steer is designed around the bucket.



Gearhead660 said:


> I do lots of loading, pushing


----------



## Kiotick4010 (Feb 6, 2020)

The tractor has a pto, and the skid / CTL doesn’t, but they do have auxiliary hydraulic systems available to operate snow blowers, 
splitters, stump grinders, post hole digger attachments, etc.

The main advantage of the tractor is relatively low cost of acquisition.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 7, 2020)

Kiotick4010 said:


> The main advantage of the tractor is relatively low cost of acquisition.


You sure you don’t have that backwards?  Last I looked, a brand new bobcat with a 2000 lb. lift capacity was $20k - $30k, depending on options.  A John Deere compact utility tractor with a loader having that lift capacity is $25k - $35k, depending on options, and closer to the high end of that range if you option it out with all the hydraulics.  In fact, to get below $30k, you’re looking at the ”3E-series”, the “E” being for “Economy”, a stripped-down version of the 3-series where the loader isn’t even removable.

There are cheaper Indian and Korean alternatives to John Deere, but then I’d not choose Bobcat as the skid steer comparison, either.

Perhaps when you get farther from that 2000 lb. sweet spot I was shopping, the price relationship changes, but that’s outside what most wood-burning landowners would be shopping.

The used market for tractors is likely better than skid steers, though.  You can pick up barely used tractors of that class for $10k off new prices, but used skid steers at that discount level tend to be completely beaten to death.


----------



## blades (Feb 7, 2020)

ashfull i do not know how long ago you looked at ss pricing but they have basicly gone the same way as pckup trucks pricing wise on both new and used.  and the compact tractor used market pricing is insane might as well buy new and get a warranty.  Now add in the tier 4 epa requirements and anything tier3 or less is bringing even higher pricing.  Maybe PA is different than here in WI but that is what I see.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 7, 2020)

I just bought a new compact (Deere 3033R) last month, so that pricing is fresh.  I think it was $32k with the loader and options I added, before I added any implements.  The skid steer pricing I quoted is admittedly a little older, but not more than a few years, I quickly decided a new tractor was my better option.

Yeah... Tier 4.  Folks complain about every new change, but I have to admit I’m loving the Tier 4.  The exhaust smells like roses, compared to my old machine.  That old Yanmar diesel would choke me out while hooking up or removing the loader, the hydraulic ports were next to exhaust.


----------



## bholler (Feb 7, 2020)

Ashful said:


> I just bought a new compact (Deere 3033R) last month, so that pricing is fresh.  I think it was $32k with the loader and options I added, before I added any implements.  The skid steer pricing I quoted is admittedly a little older, but not more than a few years, I quickly decided a new tractor was my better option.
> 
> Yeah... Tier 4.  Folks complain about every new change, but I have to admit I’m loving the Tier 4.  The exhaust smells like roses, compared to my old machine.  That old Yanmar diesel would choke me out while hooking up or removing the loader, the hydraulic ports were next to exhaust.


Yes but that green paint adds allot of cost over equally capable machines from lots of other companies.    And as mentioned if you are looking at used there is no comparison tractors at least here are much cheaper.   

I also know lots of homeowner woodburners with compact tractors and very few of them have one near a 2k lift capacity.


----------



## Medic21 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ashful said:


> Could you elaborate on this?  I’ve never seen anyone pull a plow, disc, middle buster, or aerator with a skid steer.



Our Amish around here do it all the time.  Ive plumbed up a bunch of rear hydraulics to run implements and the pull a pony motor to run a bailer or any other PTO attachment.  It doesn’t have a steering wheel so the church allows it lol.


----------



## Medic21 (Feb 7, 2020)

Depending on the condition of the skid loader I would buy a tractor and refurbish the skid loader.  There are things a skid loader is required for and things a tractor will be better for.  It’s not really fair comparing between the two.  I have an 863 Bobcat and still want a tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 7, 2020)

My DK4710SE-HST with KL5520 loader are rated at 2,470 lbs and the three point is rated at 2,700. Sure, it's not a JD, but I'm not beholden to green paint. I've put the loader to the test and I can pick up 3' granite boulders with the 600 lb grapple attached and the stump grinder hitched up. I'd love a skid steer, but the tractor is more flexible for me as a landowner. With forestry chains on the back I haven't gotten stuck. Admittedly a CTL would be a better tool for getting boulders moved and roads roughed in, but my tractor can do a lot of stuff the skid steer can't. If you have only the budget for one tool and attachments a 40-60 HP compact tractor is a good jack of all trades. 

I'd rather get a used mini ex than a CTL to compliment my tractor.

My large Boulder pile has over a dozen in it now, but this is the most recent pic on my phone.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 7, 2020)

bholler said:


> Yes but that green paint adds allot of cost over equally capable machines...


I’ve heard that myth, and looked into it myself.  It is completely false, the supposedly “equally capable machines” are anything but equal machines.  No need to go into it here, there’s entire genre of youTube devoted to this.  The bottom line is that you get what you pay for, it’s just that many aren’t willing to pay for some of the many conveniences built into these more expensive machines.

Whenever one brand costs a premium over the rest, there’s nearly always a reason for it, and also nearly always as many willing to compromise to save some cost.  The free market just won’t allow one brand to charge a premium over the rest for very long, without a justification for it.  That’s fine, choose your level of pain, whether it‘s in the wallet, usage, dealer support and parts availability, or resale value.  That’s why they make more than one color.  

_edit:  in fairness to bholler, he said “equally capable” machines.  There are machines with similar lift capacity, etc. that cost less than a Deere.  It’s more often things like parts availability or dealer support a decade after purchase, ergonomics, or the availability of accessories and implements, that creates the higher cost of one brand, versus another.   Every part ever required to repair my prior 34-year old Deere was available, usually in stock at my local dealer, or could be shipped in within 48 hours.  Good luck getting support on a 2019 Kioti in 2053!_


----------



## bholler (Feb 7, 2020)

Ashful said:


> I’ve heard that myth, and looked into it myself.  It is completely false, the supposedly “equally capable machines” are anything but equal machines.  No need to go into it here, there’s entire genre of youTube devoted to this.  The bottom line is that you get what you pay for, it’s just that many aren’t willing to pay for some of the many conveniences built into these more expensive machines.
> 
> Whenever one brand costs a premium over the rest, there’s nearly always a reason for it, and also nearly always as many willing to compromise to save some cost.  The free market just won’t allow one brand to charge a premium over the rest for very long, without a justification for it.  That’s fine, choose your level of pain, whether it‘s in the wallet, usage, dealer support and parts availability, or resale value.  That’s why they make more than one color.
> 
> _edit:  in fairness to bholler, he said “equally capable” machines.  There are machines with similar lift capacity, etc. that cost less than a Deere.  It’s more often things like parts availability or dealer support a decade after purchase, ergonomics, or the availability of accessories and implements, that creates the higher cost of one brand, versus another.   Every part ever required to repair my prior 34-year old Deere was available, usually in stock at my local dealer, or could be shipped in within 48 hours.  Good luck getting support on a 2019 Kioti in 2053!_


There are also tons of people who agree with my veiwpoint.   Yes jd has some advantages especially in ergonomics.  But you can get equally capable yanmar Mahindra or kyoti tractors that work very well and have good support for allot less.  And infact many of the JD company's are either made by yanmar or use lots of yanmar parts.  Kubota makes good tractors as well but they have become almost as over priced as jd in my opinion.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 7, 2020)

bholler said:


> There are also tons of people who agree with my veiwpoint.   Yes jd has some advantages especially in ergonomics.  But you can get equally capable yanmar Mahindra or kyoti tractors that work very well and have good support for allot less.  And infact many of the JD company's are either made by yanmar or use lots of yanmar parts.  Kubota makes good tractors as well but they have become almost as over priced as jd in my opinion.


Not sure you saw my last edit, but I don’t completely disagree with you.  But for me, there are only two brands I would even consider, Kubota and Deere.

You call them over-priced, I call them adequately supported.  I see too many stories of other brands not having parts available to make a critical repair two decades after manufacture, to even consider them a serious option.

When I eventually sell my Deere, my total out of pocket cost will likely have been no more, or perhaps only very little more, than any other machine of similar capacity.  In the meantime, I had the pleasure of using the best machine in its class, rather than hating myself for compromising on something less.  The only difference is the amount of cash I put on hold, in the interim.

Bringing it back to skid steers, I’d not be buying any new to the US market Asian compromise.  You nearly always get what you pay, in the end, even if the benefit is not immediately obvious.


----------



## bholler (Feb 7, 2020)

Ashful said:


> Not sure you saw my last edit, but I don’t completely disagree with you.  But for me, there are only two brands I would even consider, Kubota and Deere.
> 
> You call them over-priced, I call them adequately supported.  I see too many stories of other brands not having parts available to make a critical repair two decades after manufacture, to even consider them a serious option.
> 
> ...


You do realize the drive line of your JD is yanmar don't you.  

Kyoti has been in business since 1947 and sold here since 93 so fairly new here but they have been around a long time

Mahindra made its first tractor in 63 been selling them here since 94 and has been the largest volume tractor manufacturer since 2010.  I really doubt they are going anywhere any time soon.

Yanmar has been in business since 1912 sold here since 77 been making John deer compact tractors since 81 so not a new comer at all.  

I have no problem with you preferring John deer.  I just don't see that the benifits outweigh the costs


----------



## Ashful (Feb 7, 2020)

bholler said:


> You do realize the drive line of your JD is yanmar don't you.


Yes, of course.  In fact, the Yanmar/Deere thing goes back farther than the date you quote, my 1978 Deere 750 was also a Yanmar-powered machine.  No issues there, nor with Kubota, they’ve got a support network nearly equal to Deere.

We’ll just have to disagree on Kyoti and Mahindra, I wouldn’t be spending my money on either here in the US, but to each their own.  They’re both lesser options, if only due to dealer and parts support, with a net cost of ownership likely no better than Deere or Kubota after eventual resale.

BTW... I’m not a “Deere fan”, I’m just a fan of having a local dealer that always has the parts I need in stock, or can get them in two days on the rare occasion they don’t.  For me, in this neighborhood, that means Deere.  If I lived closer to where I grew up, it’d be Kubota, as they’re the biggest dealer in that town.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 8, 2020)

Ashful is right about parts. Kioti tractors have exploded in popularity. It took me weeks to get a second remote valve for my tractor. I'm not sure if this was due to my local dealer, the supply chain, or just too much demand. JD dealers are probably easier to deal with since JD is "local" and can keep a great deal of oversight on things. Kioti obviously is not the same way. Their US headquarters in NC seems to be running the show, but JD is just better at it. Some JD ergonomics are nice, but for the most part it's just proprietary stuff. If JD tractors were more universal I would like them more, but being forced to go to the JD dealer for most things kills it for me. That being said, a local JD dealer would have had my money, but locally I have Kioti.

I have many complaints about my dealer, but that has nothing to do with Kioti as a company.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Feb 8, 2020)

I have both (skid steer and tractors) but I farm so they are necessary.  No compact tractors though, my tractors are full size front wheel assist as is my ski (bobcat) loader.  Only thing (small) here is the lawnmower, a 60" zero turn.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 8, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> I have both (skid steer and tractors) but I farm so they are necessary.  No compact tractors though, my tractors are full size front wheel assist as is my ski (bobcat) loader.  Only thing (small) here is the lawnmower, a 60" zero turn.


You have some pretty agile three cylinder machines as well


----------



## SidecarFlip (Feb 8, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> You have some pretty agile three cylinder machines as well



Not me.  Unless you refer to the Bobcat which has a Kubota 3 cylinder diesel.  My tractors are both inline 4's, turbocharged


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 8, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not me.  Unless you refer to the Bobcat which has a Kubota 3 cylinder diesel.  My tractors are both inline 4's, turbocharged


I meant the motorcycles. The link next to your username leads to a Triumph aftermarket parts store.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Feb 8, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I meant the motorcycles. The link next to your username leads to a Triumph aftermarket parts store.


 
My .com site.  Yes, one 3 cylinder and a couple twins and a single cylinder too.  All sleeping right now...lol


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 11, 2020)

I would keep the skid steer you have and buy a tractor. They are both great machines that have their places for usefulness. Comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 11, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> I would keep the skid steer you have and buy a tractor. They are both great machines that have their places for usefulness. Comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges.


I would love to have both.   If i didn't have to justify the need for both to the other resident of the house, there would be no questioning which to get.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Feb 12, 2020)

Gearhead660 said:


> I would love to have both.   If i didn't have to justify the need for both to the other resident of the house, there would be no questioning which to get.



I hear ya. I dont have one either just a tractor. If i had to choose one between the other i would go with the tractor mainly because imo they are more versatile on job specific applications and as stated above....implements are much cheaper and easy to find, new or used. I think of tractors as the jack of all trades master of none and skid steers as exact opposite if that makes sense. If you do decide on getting a new tractor....as also stated above.....go as big as you can. You will thank yourself.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 12, 2020)

New to the tractor thing, but it seems like front end loader attachments come in JD or Skid Steer flavors.  So, you could switch off from machine to machine.  If that'd even ever come up.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 12, 2020)

Grizzerbear said:


> I hear ya. I dont have one either just a tractor. If i had to choose one between the other i would go with the tractor mainly because imo they are more versatile on job specific applications and as stated above....implements are much cheaper and easy to find, new or used. I think of tractors as the jack of all trades master of none and skid steers as exact opposite if that makes sense. If you do decide on getting a new tractor....as also stated above.....go as big as you can. You will thank yourself.


I have been partial to skid steers since my stint as a landscaper.  Can do a lot with that bucket.  As I get older and acquire more dirt, starting to think a tractor would be better.  Also as you stated, attachments are much cheaper for a 3 point.   Not looking to get one of those oversized lawn tractors, 30-40hp range sounds adequate.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2020)

velvetfoot said:


> ... it seems like front end loader attachments come in JD or Skid Steer flavors.


This is correct.  Buying new, it doesn't matter much which way you go, both are available in most cases.  The used market is where prices and condition tend to diverge, with more competition and higher prices on the SSQA, and more of it beaten to death by landscapers versus more private owners on the JDQA.


----------



## Kiotick4010 (Feb 12, 2020)

As to cost, my CTL ran almost double what my CTL cost two years earlier.. the CTL is a mid sized machine, 74 ho and 8400 lbs .  The CUT is a 40 hp Kioti, both with cabs, heat, and air.

Kioti is five minutes from my house, and sells a couple hundred tractors annually.  Deere dealer is a half hour away, and a hole in the wall with one mechanic.

Kubota is two hours away.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 13, 2020)

Kiotick4010 said:


> As to cost, my CTL ran almost double what my CTL cost two years earlier.. the CTL is a mid sized machine, 74 ho and 8400 lbs .  The CUT is a 40 hp Kioti, both with cabs, heat, and air.
> 
> Kioti is five minutes from my house, and sells a couple hundred tractors annually.  Deere dealer is a half hour away, and a hole in the wall with one mechanic.
> 
> Kubota is two hours away.



I wish my local Kioti dealer moved that kind of volume. They sold several units in 2018-2019 but then dropped off.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2020)

I think the consensus opinion here is to weigh local dealer support heavily into your brand purchase decision, as it’s tough to have a tractor out of commission when you need a part for a repair or modification.  Around here, Deere pretty much owns the market, everything else is rare by comparison.  As I mentioned previously, Kubota was king where I lived previously, and I’d have no issue buying from them if I still lived where their dealer support was stronger.

If Kioti were the dominant brand in our area, I guess I’d even have to consider them, although I haven’t been impressed by the few examples I’ve seen.  I also see a lot of Mahindra commercials, and understand they’re actually the biggest of the bunch in most other parts of the world, but I’ve never seen one in the flesh.

We also have a TON of old Ford tractors used by homeowners and land owners, the 3000’s and adjacent CUT’s, and even a lot of old 8N/9N stuff still hanging around.  We have a few local dealers who still service them and carry parts.

The one that surprises me is New Holland.  Great old brand, and I live within spitting distance of New Holland, PA... but it’s rare to see a newer New Holland tractor around here.  I think the local Deere dealership network has just forced them out of the local market.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 13, 2020)

I have Deere and Kubota dealers a few minutes away and Kioti, LS, and Mahindra dealers all roughly an hour away.   Will have to do some comparison shopping.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 13, 2020)

When I was shopping, I noticed that the  SCUT Kubota I was looking at had a treadle type of forward/reverse pedal.  I got it in my head that I'd like the JD's two separate pedals better.  Also, the drive over mid mount mower on the Deere seems like it'd be easier/quicker.  What mostly convinced me was the JD salesman-came up with a quote that basically required no dickering, and was considerably lower than the Kubota salesman's who was also less than responsive.  Machine wise, it's probably a wash.  Don't kid yourself that you're buying American though.  A look at the big "China" cast into the FEL supports will disavow you of that.  My Deere was assembled in GA, I think; not sure about Kubota.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2020)

If you’re shopping tractors, you could literally lose yourself for a month of evenings in videos from this one guy at Good Works Tractors.  Since the conversation has been a lot of Deere and Kubota, you could start with these two he made about two years ago.  He has no horse in this race, he sells both brands.





I see he posted a more recent follow-up, as well.  



The real trouble with most of the Kubota vs Deere videos you see online is they’re mostly amateurs that already bleed green or orange, reviewing their own machines that are at the bottom of the heap in a manufacturers line-up.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 14, 2020)

Ashful said:


> If you’re shopping tractors, you could literally lose yourself for a month of evenings in videos from this one guy at Good Works Tractors.  Since the conversation has been a lot of Deere and Kubota, you could start with these two he made about two years ago.  He has no horse in this race, he sells both brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He definitely has a horse in this race  

Edit: just saw your "bottom of the heap" comment


----------



## bholler (Feb 14, 2020)

Part of the reason I am not a fan of deer is we live in a heavy agricultural area and the deer dealers seem annoyed by homeowners coming in for smaller stuff.  I am sure that would be very different in other areas.


----------



## lsucet (Feb 15, 2020)

Well, i will vote for skid steer or CTL. Now saying so, the tractor has its place and attachment are cheaper. At some point i had the three options, two kubota tractors, one skid steer cat 252b ( belongs to my cousin but it is always here till he needs it again), plus my CTL that it is a Case TR340 loaded with enclose cab, heater and A/C etc etc etc. Over the years i saw me myself using the tractors less and less to the point that i sold awhile back one due to not be using it at all. 

The other kubota tractor, the oldest, was sold to one of the family members crossing the street from me a few months ago. He wants it for long time and finally i made the  decision, decision was made due to the same reason.  The cost of the attachment for SSs/CTLs are expensive. That is for sure, but once you have them life is simple, easy and fast. I can scrape manure and everything back there in 20  minutes with my CTL.  With the tractor takes 2 hrs. Tractors around the fences when mowing and in corners are a pain. with the CTL i can put the brush cutter right at the corner and along the fence.  Mud/dry/snowing/raining/ hot/cold etc is not an issue with the CTL.  Any attachment available for a tractor is also available for a SS/CTL but at higher prices. I deal sometimes and very often with 2000 pound bales and the CTL with the bale spears just grab them like nothing and lets go. No ballast box or anything else plus maneuver in tight spaces is a plus. 

For what i do the SS/CTL are better choice, for somebody else miles can vary.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2020)

bholler said:


> Part of the reason I am not a fan of deer is we live in a heavy agricultural area and the deer dealers seem annoyed by homeowners coming in for smaller stuff.  I am sure that would be very different in other areas.


Sounds like my area, 30 years ago.  That all started to change pretty quickly in the 1990’s, to the point where our local Deere dealership, a big business with five locations, has now lost their contract to sell (or at least keep in stock) Deere’s AG products.  They’re entirely commercial (big yellow quarry machines) and landscape products, now.  They love homeowners with some discretionary cash, buying new CUT toys, now.


----------



## Touch0Gray (Feb 16, 2020)

I originally had a Farmall C,  with field chains. it was great for skidding logs but not much else, I moved on to an old Masssey 35 with a 6 foot bucket up front and a blade in the rear, chains and fluid filled tires. Parts go impossible to find and getting bits custom made was not  cost efficient, and in 20 below weather stuuff breaks...a LOT.  If you have EVER been elbow deep in 20 below hydro fluid you understand all too well. My son in law is a used implement dealer and located me a '94 Bobcat 773 C series, with heated cab. I have a 1200 foot driveway that can get drifted if the wind is coming from the NE. all the sudden I can go ANYWHERE, turn in my owwn footprint and can get to places that were *inaccessible*  before. I needed a 1/4 acre to turn the Massey around!

I spend 70 bucks on a backup camera on Amazon and I can go anywhere essentially, and back out if necessary on my own tracks from coming in.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 16, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> I originally had a Farmall C,  with field chains. it was great for skidding logs but not much else, I moved on to an old Masssey 35 with a 6 foot bucket up front and a blade in the rear, chains and fluid filled tires. Parts go impossible to find and getting bits custom made was not  cost efficient, and in 20 below weather stuuff breaks...a LOT.  If you have EVER been elbow deep in 20 below hydro fluid you understand all too well. My son in law is a used implement dealer and located me a '94 Bobcat 773 C series, with heated cab. I have a 1200 foot driveway that can get drifted if the wind is coming from the NE. all the sudden I can go ANYWHERE, turn in my owwn footprint and can get to places that were *inaccessible*  before. I needed a 1/4 acre to turn the Massey around!
> 
> I spend 70 bucks on a backup camera on Amazon and I can go anywhere essentially, and back out if necessary on my own tracks from coming in.


You’re basing your opinion on comparing a modern 1994 skid steer to one tractor that was designed in the mid-1940’s, and hasn’t been produced since 1951, and a second designed in the early 1950’s!

  I’ve also owned old tractors, and they’re fun and easy to work on, but always less reliable, higher maintenance, and far less capable than anything modern.  They weren’t even 4wd!  

Heck, my 1986 Deere was better than its 1984 predecessor in multiple ways, and both are garbage compared to the capabilities of any comparably-size machine today.


----------



## lsucet (Feb 16, 2020)

Tractors for agriculture are unmatchable as long there is good space. They travel faster, that sometimes can be a plus. Many farmers now a days are buying SS and CTL to work around the barn, feed, move things quick, digging etc due to their capabilities.
Visibility, control and precision are way superior compare to a tractor. It is good to have both if you have the room and space to maneuver. They all have their own use and in certain jobs one can be better than the other depending your needs and what you do. If room is not an issue, a tractor can be the way to go for an all around equipment. Cheaper, more economical attachment wise etc. But, once you get used to a SS or CTL and how quick and accurate you can work with it, I am sure your tractor will sit alot.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Oct 30, 2021)

I have run newer skid steers and tractors as well as old stuff.  I want to disagree with ashful a bit and say that a tractor is a tractor and a skid steer is a skid steer.  Let's leave age out of it because the way they work doesn't really change with age.  They still maneuver the same way.

I used a tractor loader to clear brush and logs this summer.  It was nice to not tear up the grass with the tractor wheels, but the lack of visibility caused the forks to do just as much damage as a skid steer.  The tractor was also more difficult to move around and line up on the brush/logs.  The payload was not great, causing lawn damage again by skidding, dragging, and pushing logs.

A skid steer would have been great on that job and would have made it way faster with less overall lawn damage, and the logs could have been stacked neatly instead of pushed into rows.

I have been trying to get a hold of one or the other, just something to move bales and logs, and I finally settled on a skid steer because it was available and I can fix it. (It started on fire, see the new thread)  it should be cheaper in the long run to fix than to buy a used machine and still have to fix it.  Anything used needs work.  I don't want a big tractor, and the skidsteer is rated at ~1400lbs with ~2600 lbs tip capacity.  It takes a big tractor to do that and I don't have the room for one.  Skid steers are pretty simple to work on and fit in smaller places.  I'm not a fan of the stinky exhaust and noise, but maybe I can install some sound deadening and a better muffler.

If you need a tractor, get a tractor.  If you need a skid steer, keep it.  We had both on the farm at one time, but dad sold the skid steer and that was a mistake.  He still kicks himself for getting rid of it.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Nov 19, 2021)

Maybe a little new to the conversation, but look into Yanmar.  I don't know all the details, but I do not think they make John Deeres little diesels anymore.  Because all have such similar prices and similar features, I agree on the dealership location/ support.  I am very close to all 3 lashley kubota locations, but an ICR rental just went in Cambridge.  They are also a dealer for yanmar.  The fact they have been making engines for a long time and now the location, I am seriously considering one now.  (And they have a teacher/ military discount)


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Nov 20, 2021)

I have  2 Kubota tractors, 5 bobcat skid steers 2 bobcat trac machines. Out of all of this equipment when Im in the woods on the scrounge Its the trac machine every time. Highly maneuverable, you need to work to get the thing stuck, will easily go where any wheel machine cant go. Its visibility is way better in front vs a tractor. The attachments that are for the machine is great and best of all you dont have to constantly look behind you like with a tractor.  If you can find one in good condition that you can afford.. get the one with the wide rubber tracs.. Dont get me wrong I use my tractors also. I mainly use it  to transport the log length back to the house when I scrounging locally its ground speed is definitely faster or just take a loan from the bank and stock up on the toys.. you get many hours of enjoyment out of  them. I enjoy my tractor.. driving down the road,  having it snow lightly, in the heated cab sipping on a beer, hauling logs..


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 23, 2021)

One thing to consider is the balance of each machine.  A tractor is usually intended to have weight on either end while a skid steer is only meant to have weight added to the front and has most of the weight on the rear so it can lift as much as possible.  Skid steers are work horses when it comes to lifting.  Tractors are primarily pulling machines with loader functions being secondary.


----------

